# Trade Worldmark into HGVC Hawaii?



## GregT (Jul 14, 2009)

Has anyone had success trading Worldmark into the HGVC properties in Hawaii?   I'm visiting HGVC Waikoloa in November on a promotion package and am curious if anyone's been able to get there with WM.

Please advise and thanks!

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes, a successful exchange was reported on the wmowners forum - http://wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20781


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 18, 2009)

Likely because a very small number of units were recently deposited.  I booked at HGVC kings land unit at same time.  I don't think any of the units are remaining.  It will be up to HGVC to decide to deposit more for 2009 or 2010.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 19, 2009)

Since HGVC is trying to sell in Hawaii, I believe HGVC is depositing more of their Hawaii villas with RCI. So this is a good time to try to get a RCI exchange. I would suggest trying to be as flexible as possible with your dates.  Don't know if we''ll see bulk deposits for the HGVC developed resorts in Hawaii once the HGVC resorts sell out. Search the TUG and TS4MS sighting boards for previous HGVC spacebankings in Hawaii.

Since the Fall of 2007, bulk spacebanking have been sighted for the following HGVC developed Hawaii resorts.
Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village - The Kalia Tower (#7499) 
Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village - The Lagoon Tower (#5996) 
Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort (#8599) 

A few weeks have also been sighted this year at the following new HGVC developed Hawaii resorts as well (not in bulk yet)
Kings' Land by Hilton Grand Vacations Club (#7978) 
Grand Waikikian by Hilton Grand Vacations Club (#7977)


----------

